# Sillosock Duck Decoys



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

What does everyone think about these decoys? Success, storage, disadvantages or advantages, what ya think?


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Dont leave home without them


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

Great decoy.


----------



## ndhunter44 (Dec 1, 2011)

So if one was to buy a sock mallard decoy would you choose sillosocks or deadly's? And for what reason?


----------



## Condn (Jul 16, 2010)

I think the Sillosocks look better in the pictures I've seen. The few times I've hunted over Deadly mallards, it seemed like the heads would face backwards and they're prone to having the bag slip down the stake. Whiterock has a duck decoy coming out as well...


----------



## ndhunter44 (Dec 1, 2011)

Do any of you use the sillosock feeders that don't have the plastic head? Same effectiveness?


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

After testing out 10 dozen duck decoys in my field spread all last fall "honkers and duck mix" a mallard decoy in the field isn't neccassary. Ducks for whatever reason decoys to goose decoys way better then anything. I think a lot of it is visablity, but I also feel like they feel more comfortable landing with a big bird. I would suggest more honker decoys then spending money on a duck decoy for the field.


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

I have a friend in Missouri who rolls as compact as he can to Canada in the fall and has been kicking around the idea of these sillosock duck dekes. I myself also believe for field hunting, if you already have honker decoys that is all you need for decoying ducks, but in times of field decoying for only ducks, especially in Canada, socks is all your going to need if your just targeting ducks in the dry field.


----------

